# Angler fängt Wels mit Sexspielzeug im Magen



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juni 2022)

Abgesehen davon das es traurig ist, was alles einfach in Gewässer geschmissen wird, ist das hier trotzdem ziemlich lustig


----------



## Christian.Siegler (17. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mal ne halbe Bockwurst in einer Forelle entdeckt... und an der Bleilochtalsperre letztes Jahr auch so ein Speilzeug - am Ufer, aber weit oben in einem Baum... wie's da nur hinkam


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

N' Dildo mit nem Haken und Drilling als neuen Kunstköder für Wels - allein die Vorstellung ist köstlich!  Ob darauf dann nur Welsdamen beißen?


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2022)

Für Forelle, Barsch und Hecht gibt es ja schon Köder dieser Art.


----------



## fischmonger (17. Juni 2022)

Dieser Moment, in dem du gewahr wirst, dass du eben doch noch nicht alles gesehen hast...


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (17. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte mal eine Meerforelle, die Möhrchen und Erbsen im Magen hatte. Also schon die perfekte Füllung fürs Essen. Vermutlich hat ein Skipper seine Essensreste über Bord geworfen und die hinabtaumelnden Gemüse-Häppchen haben die Meerforelle angelockt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juni 2022)

Ja die Dildoblinker von Aliexpress  . Wollt meinem Spinnfischkollegen son Ding mal zum Geburtstag schenken, ich glaub das muss ich mir fürs nächste Jahr mal auf die To Do schreiben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Für Forelle, Barsch und Hecht gibt es ja schon Köder dieser Art.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410191


Damit kriegt man ganz sicher die Blondinen vom Wasser


----------



## Los 2 (17. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie macht mir das Angst in Zukunft noch an einen See oder Fluss nackt zu baden. Meiner ist zwar nicht so groß, aber man weiss ja nie


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (17. Juni 2022)

Da gibt's doch diesen Youtuber, der auch mit ner Puppe etc angelt, glaube der hatte auch Mal nen Dildo als Köder probiert. Vielleicht ein Nachahmer ?


----------



## thanatos (17. Juni 2022)

na da kommen mir grausige Gedanken    was wenn das Spielzeug nur das einzige
Unverdauliche von der sündigen Maid war ????????????? 
und wegen der Größe - da fällt mir nur der Spruch ein -
" es ist direkt zum kotzen die kleinste Frauen ham die größten V..   ää Selbstvertrauen  "
oder so in etwa .


----------



## Captain_H00k (17. Juni 2022)

Einfach nur bizarr


----------



## Wollebre (17. Juni 2022)

besser als Teile einer Leiche.....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Ist halt negatives Noodling....


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Als Mann mit ausgesprochen dicken Eiern halte ich deine Köder für wenig realistisch, ollidi...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juni 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Als Mann mit ausgesprochen dicken Eiern halte ich deine Köder für wenig realistisch, ollidi...





			https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JbG_d6reIAw/mqdefault.jpg


----------



## hermann 07 (17. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht hatte das Gerät noch leichten Fischgeruch ??


----------



## thanatos (17. Juni 2022)

hermann 07 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte das Gerät noch leichten Fischgeruch ??


na hoffentlich ist doch besser so als wenn´s Mädel  gefressen währe .


----------



## hanzz (17. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> na hoffentlich ist doch besser so als wenn´s Mädel  gefressen währe .


Die war schon verdaut.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2022)

hermann 07 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte das Gerät noch leichten Fischgeruch ??


Rubby-Dubby mäßig.....


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Juni 2022)




----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2022)

Ein Dildo ist nicht so schlimm, Ihr würdet es kaum glauben, was wir in unserem Krankenhaus den Leuten schon alles aus dem Arsch gezogen haben bzw. womit alles sich die Leute den Dickdarm perforiert haben ...


----------



## Fruehling (17. Juni 2022)

Ich wußte, daß das so endet...


----------



## Mescalero (17. Juni 2022)

Bilch 
Erzähl!


----------



## Bilch (17. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bilch
> Erzähl!


Cola Flasche, Carrote, Schraubenzieher,  ... 

Paar Typen haben ein Spiel gespielt (mehrmals), wer mit seinem Glied einen in die Harnröhre gesteckten Schraubenzieher aufheben kann. Einer hat sich dann die Harnröhre perforiert


----------



## hanzz (17. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Cola Flasche, Carrote, Schraubenzieher,  ...
> 
> Paar Typen haben ein Spiel gespielt (mehrmals), wer mit seinem Glied einen in die Harnröhre gesteckten Schraubenzieher aufheben kann. Einer hat sich dann die Harnröhre perforiert


Wie voll muss man sein   
Wir hatten im Suff auch schon komische Ideen, aber solch Richtungen nicht.


----------



## Floma (18. Juni 2022)

Ich hab da eine Gedanken. Vielleicht war das mit dem Dildo auch anders:

> "Schau mal, ich hab nen Wels mit Kugel im Magen gefangen."
> "Ja schön, aber lass dein Sexspielzeug doch bitte nicht mehr auf dem Küchentisch liegen, wenn du weißt, dass ich vorbei komme. "
> "Ähhhhh, ämmmm, .... der war auch im Magen vom Fisch."
> "Krass, ich ruf den Lokalsender an."
> "Ähhhhh, ämmmm, ... neeeee, sto..."
> "Sei mal kurz leise, ich hab schon jemand am Telefon."

Die beiden Versionen im Vergleich. Ich geb meiner 60%.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ein Dildo ist nicht so schlimm, Ihr würdet es kaum glauben, was wir in unserem Krankenhaus den Leuten schon alles aus dem Arsch gezogen haben bzw. womit alles sich die Leute den Dickdarm perforiert haben ...


Ich lach mich checkig alter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Cola Flasche, Carrote, Schraubenzieher,  ...
> 
> Paar Typen haben ein Spiel gespielt (mehrmals), wer mit seinem Glied einen in die Harnröhre gesteckten Schraubenzieher aufheben kann. Einer hat sich dann die Harnröhre perforiert


----------



## zandertex (18. Juni 2022)

ich habe in den 90ern mit nem echten spezialisten gefischt........der hat mit nem.......mit drillingen gespickten dildo die dicksten welse in bonn ausm rhein geholt.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juni 2022)

Oh oh, Mutta hol mich vonne Zeche, ich stell mir grad meinen Angelladen mit ner ganzen Wand voll Gummipimmel vor.........Sind schlimme Bilder.


----------



## zandertex (18. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Oh oh, Mutta hol mich vonne Zeche, ich stell mir grad meinen Angelladen mit ner ganzen Wand voll Gummipimmel vor.........Sind schlimme Bilder.


die Mutta darf dat nie lesen....sonst will die auch noch mim angeln anfangen.......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Oh oh, Mutta hol mich vonne Zeche, ich stell mir grad meinen Angelladen mit ner ganzen Wand voll Gummipimmel vor.........Sind schlimme Bilder.


Hauptsache der Babs gefällt's


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juni 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Cola Flasche, Carrote, Schraubenzieher,  ...
> 
> Paar Typen haben ein Spiel gespielt (mehrmals), wer mit seinem Glied einen in die Harnröhre gesteckten Schraubenzieher aufheben kann. Einer hat sich dann die Harnröhre perforiert


Hallo,

dafür braucht es aber schon eine Menge Blödheit dazu. Oder eben zwei Promille mit ein bisschen weniger Blödheit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (18. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich lach mich checkig alter


ich nicht ,finde es einfach ekelhaft pervers -


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juni 2022)

Hatte zwar gestern ordentlich einen sitzen, aber ich finds auch heut morgen noch lustig


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Juni 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Oh oh, Mutta hol mich vonne Zeche, ich stell mir grad meinen Angelladen mit ner ganzen Wand voll Gummipimmel vor.........Sind schlimme Bilder.


Na ja a pro pro Gummipimmel, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich als Neuzugezogener mit den hiesigen Freunden eine "Einführung" in das städtische Nachtleben bekam. Die letzte Kneipe war die Härte und bleibt unvergessen.....die ganze Decke der Kneipe hing voll mit Gummipimmel in allen Größen, da waren einige dabei da hätte man Elefantenbukake mit machen können..... ja das kommt davon , wenn Ihre solche Beiträge schreibt, da fängt das Kopfkino an zu arbeiten, Frei nach dem Motto, die Gedanken sind frei


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


>


Na hoffentlich hat er mich dem Fischen die Drillinge wieder aus dem Dildo genommen, sonst tut es der Muddi weh


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2022)

Ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass Muddi nen neuen bekommen hat - 

Das wär ja schon seelische Grausamkeit, wenn der Olle in the den Angelurlaub fährt UND (!) dazu seiner Holden auch noch den Spaßbereiter entführt...


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. Juni 2022)

Mir hat mal im vollen Ernst ein Wallerprofi empfohlen, beim Wallerangeln am Vorfach einen wasserdicht gemachten Minnivibrator anzubringen, das Brummgeräusch und die Vibrationen sollen angeblich wunder wirken.
Klingt zumindest nicht ganz unlogisch.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Mir hat mal im vollen Ernst ein Wallerprofi empfohlen, beim Wallerangeln am Vorfach einen wasserdicht gemachten Minnivibrator anzubringen, das Brummgeräusch und die Vibrationen sollen angeblich wunder wirken.
> Klingt zumindest nicht ganz unlogisch.


Beim BA Forum haben schon ein paar Leute mit schwimmenden wasserdichten Lautsprechern Welse zum steigen gebracht. 
Drum Sounds per Bluetooth an den Lautsprecher gesendet. 
Scheint auch zu funktionieren.


----------



## thanatos (19. Juni 2022)

nein jetzt kommt nicht " und wenn der Fisch auf die Uhr guckt - hauste mit dem Hammer zu "
Der *Wecker *- stand in de 60 in einer Angler Zeitschrift 
" in einer festverschliessbaren Dose einen möglichst laut tickenden Wecker am Angelplatz 
absenken " es hat sich hier aber nicht um Welse sondern ums Stippen gehandelt .


----------

